# Yahoo! Calendar Sync ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Will Yahoo! Calendar Sync with other calendar software programs?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17, dose Yahoo! Calendar uses ical


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How to Set Up Yahoo! Calendar iCal Sync - About Email


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala how do I Set Up Yahoo! sports Calendar iCal Sync -for Vueminder ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used Vueminder. Their help page says it's possible to sync with Yahoo, but doesn't go into much detail. See if this helps: VueMinder Pro and Ultimate Help - Calendar Properties


> The Outlook tab allows you to setup automatic synchronization of the calendar with Microsoft Outlook, which can then synchronize with many mobile devices, such as iPhone, Android, and Blackberry. *It can also sync with Yahoo Calendar and Windows Live Calendar.*


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

koala if I want to use Yahoo! calendar and sports Calendar on the desktop how do you do it ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, no idea. I'm just posting results from quick google searches until someone with more knowledge about Yahoo mail comes along. Hang on for some better replies. :smile:


----------

